

Zuckerberg: more mobile web Facebook users than Android & iOS apps combined  - danboarder
http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2012/10/02/14184243-mark-zuckerberg-confirms-i-wear-the-same-thing-every-day

======
huffman
I believe it was noted in some older thread that the reason a lot of people
use the web version, is because the native versions were so slow and
unresponsive. So there are lots of web users, party because they were pushed
away from native — not because they chose web.

~~~
danboarder
That is one conclusion (and I would agree true for some users), however I
think Zuckerberg sees this as a more complex than just slow apps. Here is a
quote from the article:

"And the thing that I think a lot of people don't think about is that there
are actually more people in the world using Facebook on mobile Web, right, so
not using the apps on iOS or Android, but actually just going to a browser on
a phone. There are more people doing that than the iPhone and all of Android
phones combined, right? So it's actually a pretty diverse ecosystem."

~~~
mc32
>actually just going to a browser on a phone. There are more people doing that
than the iPhone and all of Android phones combined, right? So it's actually a
pretty diverse ecosystem.

I can't make sense of that quote. More people are on the mobile web version
than there are iphones and android phones combined. Either very few people are
on native apps, or there are sizable WinPhone and Blackberry componets.

~~~
qq66
It's not WinPhone and Blackberry that cause this statistic, it's the
(literally) billions of featurephones that just have crummy Java applications
and a mobile browser. There are twice as many featurephone users in India as
there are humans in the United States.

------
salem
One of those mobile web users would be me, because their android app
permissions suck

